# BASIC MILITARY OFFICER QUALIFICATION BMOQ Jan 2011



## kartik (2 Nov 2010)

Hello:

Just got confirmation for the Basic Military Officer Qualification course starting January 17th 2011 - April 29th 2011 at St. Jean's for Naval Combat Systems Engineering. Calling upon all other candidates who will be or are planning to attend this course to reply so that we can have a group on Facebook maybe

Also, asking others to put in their opinions, tips, suggestions etc.... that might help the group

- K


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> Just got confirmation for the Basic Military Officer Qualification course starting January 17th 2011 - April 29th 2011 at St. Jean's for Naval Combat Systems Engineering. Calling upon all other candidates who will be or *are planning to attend this course* to reply so that we can have a group on Facebook maybe
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure people do not "plan" to attend BMOQ.  You are selected and told what dates you are going.  Suggest changing thread title to BMOQ Jan 2011 as there may be more than one starting in Jan 2011.  Usually, only one thread is started for each month.


----------



## kartik (2 Nov 2010)

I guess when we attended NOAB in Oct 2010, we were told that our group had 3 choices for dates. In fact I was put on Nov 8th 2010 but between NOAB and November start date I just had 3 weeks and hence they asked me if I was OK for January 2011 or April 2011. I opted for January 2011 and hence the word "plan"

- K


----------



## DesertFox (2 Nov 2010)

I'll be at the January BMOQ, going in as pilot.


----------



## derekreid (2 Nov 2010)

DesertFox said:
			
		

> I'll be at the January BMOQ, going in as pilot.



Same here.


----------



## GoHockeyGuy (3 Nov 2010)

I'm confirmed for BMOQ January 17th at St. Jean's.  Was accepted as an Infantry Officer.  I'm literally counting the days...

Whereabouts is everyone from?  I'm in Toronto myself

Good luck everyone.  I look forward to meeting soon and putting faces to names 

 :nod:  CR


----------



## derekreid (4 Nov 2010)

I'm from Nova Scotia.

Are many other people just finishing school as well? January seems like an odd time to start BMOQ, but I will have finished my degree requirements in December. Maybe most people attending have had their degree for a while and are switching careers.


----------



## kartik (4 Nov 2010)

I am from Edmonton Alberta

I think they always had January BMOQ and then close for fiscal year until April. It should be exciting. Yes many have had their degrees for a while and many are switching careers. I anticipate average age of about 27 years in the group. 

- K


----------



## GoHockeyGuy (4 Nov 2010)

I already have a university degree as well as a college diploma. But...I'm 35 yrs. old so expect I will probably be one of the older ones in our group.  And I also believe they have always had a BMOQ starting in January and I don't see any reason why this start date isn't as good as any other.  It will no doubt be cold for the first couple of months but we should also get some warmer spring weather as well.  I think it's best actually, a little bit of both rather than all-cold weather or all-hot.  Regardless, I'm pretty sure the weather will be the least of our concerns...

Also, I was given an end-of-course date of April 27th (approx.)  But I was also under the impression that the BMOQ was 16 weeks.  Can anyone confirm the end-date you were given?  I'm also going to call my recruiter again to ask

How's the whole 'getting in shape' ordeal working out for everyone?

CR


----------



## kartik (4 Nov 2010)

Hey CR

I am given dates between Jan 17th 2011 - Apr 29th 2011 St. Jean for BMOQ. 

As far as working out goes, I gave up smoking so its good. I run 2.4kms just under 12mins. Now I am starting the 5kms from next week once a week. Really cannot practice much of 20m shuttle but I heard that Edmonton Police Service also has 20m shuttle as a test and they allow practice runs. I am going to enrol for a practice run before I leave Edmonton. Pushups = 9. I have a long way to go on pushups as such. Situps = 14. Closing in for situps. Aim is for about 25 correct situps and 20 correct pushups. This will keep me with the required standards. 

Any suggestions on working out will ne highly appreciated

- K


----------



## Acer Syrup (4 Nov 2010)

Still waiting for my offer from the NOAB, not sure if I will be one of the 14 lucky MARS candiates... If not it will be the new fiscal year for me. Think I would rather freeze my butt off then sweat it off.


----------



## GoHockeyGuy (4 Nov 2010)

Yah - I was given those same dates.  So that's about 14 weeks.  Yikes!

As for fitness...I'm running just under 6km in about 30min - but there's some hills in there so that adds to my time.  But that time is pretty much within range so I hope I'm ok, plus I've got a little more in the tank if (more like when) they push us further.  Not sure what to do about the shuttle run either but I'm hoping as a decent runner I'll be ok.
As for push-ups I'm gassing out after 25 and by 30 my form is shot - lol, funny though, because I'm 35 yrs old I'm actually only required to do 14...but I'll keep pushing, I'd like to be able to bang out 40 but I'm a long way from that yet.
Sit-ups I can do about 45 so I'm good there.
Chin-ups 12 -  these are not included in our PT test but you will be expected to do them throughout the course

I will say this though...when I started training about two months ago, I could barely get past 15 proper push-ups, 25 sit-ups and 2 chin-ups.  Practice makes perfect and you will see results and improvements if you keep at it.  When you can't do another push-up, go to your knees and keep going.  If you can't do another sit-up, grab your knees/thighs and cheat for extra reps.  Use a chair for chin-ups if you can't get up or try jumping up and working on slowly lowering yourself down thus working the negative - this works great.  You've gotta push your muscles past their max and then make sure you take a day or two for the muscles to repair.

Your diet is also very important.  You don't have to go crazy but lose the fast food and cut out the empty calories.  Lot's of protein, complex carbs, fruits/veggies and water and you should be good.  Alcohol is not your friend but don't sweat a drink here and there.

BTW, I do my own cardio and sit-ups but as for weights/push-ups/chin ups etc. I'm pretty much sticking with P90X workouts- it's intense and very difficult at times but it works with incredible results.  I attribute my push-up and chin-up improvements entirely to this.  

Acer Syrup - good luck man, I hope you make it.  If not just sit tight, you'll get your call...

CR


----------



## kartik (4 Nov 2010)

Acer Syrup:

Which NOAB are you referring to? As far as I know the one I attended in Oct 2010, the results for MARS and NTO were declared on the last day. Make sure you contact the CFRC. Good Luck!!!

Btw, I got a call from my file manager, my swearing in and enrolment is on January 14th 2011 and flying out on January 15th 2011 early in morning from Edmonton

- K


----------



## DesertFox (5 Nov 2010)

derekreid said:
			
		

> I'm from Nova Scotia.
> 
> Are many other people just finishing school as well? January seems like an odd time to start BMOQ, but I will have finished my degree requirements in December. Maybe most people attending have had their degree for a while and are switching careers.



Im just finishing up my degree in December too, had to go to school full time all summer to finish in time.


----------



## Acer Syrup (12 Nov 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Acer Syrup:
> 
> Which NOAB are you referring to? As far as I know the one I attended in Oct 2010, the results for MARS and NTO were declared on the last day. Make sure you contact the CFRC. Good Luck!!!
> 
> ...



Was also at the Oct NOAB... Too many MARS candidates for available spots in 2010... some of us will have to wait till April 2011 at least. I called CFRC week after and was told to call back if I didn't hear anything within three weeks... Well tomorrow is three weeks. We will see what they say.


----------



## PrairieBoy (21 Nov 2010)

I won't be there in January, I'm rewriting my CFAT in January, hoping to get accepted as Infantry Officer, Armour Officer or Artillery Officer. So I'll probably encounter you guys while you're at a later point in your course and I've just started, but I don't know all the starting dates for 2011 BMOQ courses.


----------



## alejo (13 Dec 2010)

Add me to the list!!!
I'm going to the BMOQ in January 2011 as well


----------



## Mattl86 (14 Dec 2010)

Same here.  Found out this afternoon and hit the gym this evening.


----------



## derekreid (15 Dec 2010)

Congrats guys/girls. Occupations and whereabouts are you from?


----------



## alejo (15 Dec 2010)

Going as a Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer. Coming from Ottawa  ;D


----------



## Mattl86 (15 Dec 2010)

Same, NCS Engineer.  Coming from Niagara Region (CFRC in Hamilton).


----------



## Mattl86 (29 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know if we are allowed to bring clothing items not on the lists in the Information Booklet?  Things like a hoodie or track pants (Montreal is COLD in January), etc that are not on the list?  I guess I'm wondering if the list is inclusive or exclusive.  How much space do we have in the barracks for cloths or personal items anyway?


----------



## kartik (29 Dec 2010)

Hey;

To add to that list of items questions, do we have to get the exact number of things on the list, we were joking on 6 pairs of male underwears and that too of same colour, kindda funny coz if that is the case guess what I am shopping for 6 same colour underwears.

So my question is to add before Matt's question, do we need to include exactly the same items and same number asked in the list, and then add Matt's question whether the list is exclusive/inclusive

-K


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2010)

You guys/girls got to learn to read all information provided to you and to do research on your own........

MILNET.CA MENTOR

From CLFRS ST.JEAN Website:



> Equipment
> *All candidates arriving for training at CFLRS, whether they are new or current CF members will require the items listed in part 1 and 2 of Annex B to begin their basic training.* Items listed in part 1 can be brought by candidates or purchased at their expense at Canex while items in part 2 will be exclusively purchased at Canex after their arrival. Candidates who are already CF members will also present with the military equipment (in serviceable condition) listed in part 3 of Annex B to this document.
> 
> Annex B part 1 - Required items
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2010)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> ..... do we need to include exactly the same items and same number asked in the list......


I normally avoid all of the recruit-related threads because they're personally irrelevant to me (and sometimes my responses are deemed to be  ~insensitive~ since civilians have not yet been issued "Thicker Skin, version 2.0"). 

However.....
You have the CF Recruit School kit list in hand, yet you come to a non-DND site asking anonymous posters whether the CF is "kidding" or "serious"? Gutsy move. I suspect your course-mates will thank you over the next few weeks for taking the Instructors' attention off of them.

Or......

Good thing you caught that. That kit list is out of date; the current list has these as mere 'suggestions.' You're free to leave home whatever kit you feel is unnecessary. Should you be questioned on this at St J, inform your instructor that " _'Journeyman_,'* a _senior_ Lieutenant-Major on army.ca set you straight." (* I cannot give you my real name because I'm a freefall-ninja-sniper-instructor with JTF-3. You understand)

Good luck with your training  op:


Edit: Damn _NFLD Sapper_, you spoilsport


----------



## alejo (29 Dec 2010)

Follow the instructions guys, and we should all be alright!

Did you guys have your swearing-in ceremonies yet? I have mine on the 6th!

Look forward to meeting you on the 15th!

Alejo


----------



## Mattl86 (30 Dec 2010)

> You guys/girls got to learn to read all information provided to you and to do research on your own........


I've read the list a dozen times maybe, but it doesn't say wether those are the ONLY things you may bring.  I am asking wether you can bring additional items.  I've got everything on the list ready, but I don't know whether the list is inclusive or exclusive.  An example I already brought up was additional clothing items, but it could be extended to reading material, religious texts like a bible or the Koran, hell even a deck of cards.

Anyway, it's a legitimate question.  I can always just ask my recruiter over the phone.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2010)

Whether


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2010)

Mattl86 said:
			
		

> I've read the list a dozen times maybe, but it doesn't say wether those are the ONLY things you may bring.  I am asking wether you can bring additional items.  I've got everything on the list ready, but I don't know whether the list is inclusive or exclusive.  An example I already brought up was additional clothing items, but it could be extended to reading material, religious texts like a bible or the Koran, hell even a deck of cards.
> 
> Anyway, it's a legitimate question.  I can always just ask my recruiter over the phone.



 :

I really begin to have my doubts as to whether or not some of the people posting here, aspiring to become officers in the CF, really have what it takes.  We have numerous topics covering these questions on what one is supposed to bring on Course/BMQ/BMOQ/St Jean/ad nauseum.  The LIST is given to you.  READ the LIST.  DO WHAT THE LIST SAYS.  If in doubt, READ the topics here on what to bring.


IN THE END it is going to boil down to how much luggage you will be able to carry with you.  If it isn't on the LIST, and you already have too much luggage, then DON'T BRING IT.  If you have everything on the LIST and spare room in your luggage, perhaps you can bring it.  If it is on the LIST, and you do not have it, be prepared to have a detailed explanation as to why you did not bring it.

You are joining the military.  You are an adult (I hope).  So start thinking like a future military person and follow directions as given (It will be reflected on your PER).  This is not Rocket Science.


----------



## Loachman (30 Dec 2010)

And note that it says:

Personal Items Men _*And*_ Women Qty 
  
Hair net  (If necessary) 1 
Hairpins  x 
Sport Bras 3

So y'all better have them, or else..,


----------



## Shamrock (30 Dec 2010)

You can bring extra kit.  

There are a few prohibited items you cannot bring with you to CFLRS.  I don't know these myself but I recommend all candidates find out what they positively cannot bring.  Yes, your kit will undergo inspection on arrival for contraband.  

You will travel in civy clothing, so you will obviously bring with you a warm jacket to a winter serial.  You'll want to bring with you a change of clothes or two, but I encourage you to pack as though you were going for a short weekend.  Evenings and CB weekends, you will be wearing either PT gear, combats, or coveralls.  Personal electronics, to include cell phones, lap tops, music players, tablets, ebook readers, etc. may not be permitted by your course staff.  Other personal items such as books, decks of cards, Swedish penis pumps, etc. are generally permitted.  Be prepared to have various personal liberties curtailed.

A few things to keep in mind are time and space.  If your course has a storage space, it is for the entire course, and not just for you.  If your course does not have a storage space, you will have to stuff your kit into your issued kit bags, under your bed and/or into a coursemate's car.  In sum, you cannot pack for every contingency and you cannot pack 6 changes of clothes for every weekend.

That said, you will be on course for a very long time.  On completion of BMOQ, you will be immediately sent off to either EWAT, BMOQ-L/NETPO and/or DP 1.  Pack what you will require to maintain your morale during this time, bearing in mind the space every thing takes and the possibility of replenishment during weekends and leave periods.


----------



## Franko (30 Dec 2010)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Other personal items such as books, decks of cards, _Swedish penis pumps_, etc. are generally permitted.  Be prepared to have various personal liberties curtailed.





You now owe me a new monitor. I will be collecting right after leave.

Regards


----------



## Mattl86 (31 Dec 2010)

> You can bring extra kit.
> 
> There are a few prohibited items you cannot bring with you to CFLRS.  I don't know these myself but I recommend all candidates find out what they positively cannot bring.  Yes, your kit will undergo inspection on arrival for contraband.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's pretty much exactly what I needed to know.  I'll double check on a couple items with my recruiter first as well.



> Whether


Yeah, typo.  Considering I typed it correctly in a different place in the same post, I think it's safe to say I know the word.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Dec 2010)

Mattl86 said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's pretty much exactly what I needed to know.  I'll double check on a couple items with my recruiter first as well.



 ;D  He was being a little on the sarcastic side.



Now being a little bit of a  >



			
				Mattl86 said:
			
		

> Yeah, typo.  Considering I typed it correctly in a different place in the same post, I think it's safe to say I know the word.





			
				Mattl86 said:
			
		

> I've read the list a dozen times maybe, but it doesn't say wether those are the ONLY things you may bring.  I am asking wether you can bring additional items.  I've got everything on the list ready, but I don't know whether the list is inclusive or exclusive.  An example I already brought up was additional clothing items, but it could be extended to reading material, religious texts like a bible or the Koran, hell even a deck of cards.
> 
> Anyway, it's a legitimate question.  I can always just ask my recruiter over the phone.



You're only batting 33%.    ;D


----------



## Mattl86 (31 Dec 2010)

> He was being a little on the sarcastic side.


Hey, I don't mind a little sarcasm if I get my questions answered. :nod:



> You're only batting 33%.


Stop being such an ass.


----------



## alejo (31 Dec 2010)

Mattl86 said:
			
		

> Stop being such an ***.



Good old George Wallace. There is no escape from his judgement  hehehe


----------



## Mattl86 (31 Dec 2010)

> Good old George Wallace. There is no escape from his judgement  hehehe


Meh, he's not so bad.  Just a bit grouchy.  ;D

alejo, you flying or taking a bus to St. Jean?  I thought I remembered you being from Ottawa, but not sure now.


----------



## Franko (31 Dec 2010)

alejo said:
			
		

> Good old George Wallace. There is no escape from his judgement  hehehe



In a thread about Basic _Officer _Qual, I'd say he's spot on expecting a wee bit more from _prospective Officer candidates_ in the field of grammar and syntax.

Get used to it troops because you'll be hearing all about it in your career, if and when you are accepted. I foresee a great amount of red ink on your paperwork when you submit it to your BC just from what I've read in this thread alone.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## alejo (31 Dec 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> In a thread about Basic _Officer _Qual, I'd say he's spot on expecting a wee bit more from _prospective Officer candidates_ in the field of grammar and syntax.
> 
> Get used to it troops because you'll be hearing all about it in your career, if and when you are accepted. I foresee a great amount of red ink on your paperwork when you submit it to your BC just from what I've read in this thread alone.
> 
> *The Army.ca Staff*


Did I make a typo somewhere?
I thought my spell checking was on  >
I guess all those philosophy courses did not help me at all for my grammar. I blame the excess of numbers in my degree!!! ;D



			
				Mattl86 said:
			
		

> alejo, you flying or taking a bus to St. Jean?  I thought I remembered you being from Ottawa, but not sure now.



Yes, I am coming from Ottawa. I wanted to take the train, but there is no service on the 15th. So the only other option is the bus, unless I can get a ride from someone. How about you?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Dec 2010)

alejo said:
			
		

> Did I make a typo somewhere?
> I thought my spell checking was on  >
> I guess all those philosophy courses did not help me at all for my grammar. I blame the excess of numbers in my degree!!! ;D



You have too many numbers in your degree?


----------



## alejo (31 Dec 2010)

I did Math, so I did not get to work on my written skills that much.  :blotto:
 That's why I took some philosophy courses to work on that, but they are probably not as strict as other humanities. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Mattl86 (31 Dec 2010)

> How about you?


I assume I'm flying from Toronto, seeing as I'm from Niagara.  I'll get my travel arrangements on the 7th.



> Did I make a typo somewhere?
> I thought my spell checking was on


I think he was still referring to my typing of whether.  Your post is ok. 



> Get used to it troops because you'll be hearing all about it in your career, if and when you are accepted. I foresee a great amount of red ink on your paperwork when you submit it to your BC just from what I've read in this thread alone.


I'm usually a decent speller actually, I guess it's just easy to get lazy on the web.


----------



## Franko (31 Dec 2010)

Actually I was speaking in general terms about this thread.

I could care less about your degree.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## alejo (31 Dec 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Actually I was speaking in general terms about this thread.
> 
> I could care less about your degree.
> 
> *The Army.ca Staff*



Fair enough.


----------



## Lumber (28 Jan 2011)

alejo said:
			
		

> So the only other option is the bus, unless I can get a ride from someone. How about you?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but the CF provides the transportation for _*everything*_, as long as it's duty related. Since you are going to BMOQ (read: training), they should have provided a bus/plane/train ticket for you. 

That being said, if you have the option to drive, DRIVE! If you don't have a car, convice someone else on course to bring theirs, and become their friend! I know it's a little far from Niagara (I'm from southern Ontario as well), but having your car to be able to drive into Montreal (or wherever) on weekends (once you aren't CB'd) makes a huge difference. My car was the best piece of personal kit I brought to basic.


----------



## kartik (12 Feb 2011)

Hello Guys

Its been a month I havent logged on this website. I started my BMOQ on Jan 17th 2011. We just returned from War Museum Ottawa marking end of indoctrination.

Few tips: Keep your mouth shut. OPen only to eat or when asked. Push ups guys. DO as many pushups and squats. Run like crazy. The more you are in shape the better basic is. We are having 3.2 KM ruck sack march on Monday and then start 2 weeks of weapons training along with drill test to get the cap badge.

Hey guys when I entered CFLRS I looked like a street idiot and now I am sharp. Many have done this and we are 600 people doing it right now. Anyone can do it just be in shape and play safe.

Wont be able to check replies. Ask me and  I will answer to my best abilities

- K


----------



## sky777 (1 Mar 2011)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Few tips: Keep your mouth shut. Open only to eat or when asked. Push ups guys. DO as many pushups and squats. Run like crazy. The more you are in shape the better basic is. We are having 3.2 KM ruck sack march on Monday and then start 2 weeks of weapons training along with drill test to get the cap badge.
> 
> Wont be able to check replies. Ask me and  I will answer to my best abilities
> 
> - K


Hi ,
Thanks for tips.Especially about fitness.
What about average age? Are there people over 35 ?
Which %?
I am not young too.


----------



## alejo (5 Mar 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> Thanks for tips.Especially about fitness.
> What about average age? Are there people over 35 ?
> Which %?
> I am not young too.



Our platoon average age is 32. So yeah there are lots of people over 35. I am 27 and I am one of the younger ones strangely enough. However, I think that this is something very unique to our platoon from what I see in the other ones.


----------



## kartik (6 Mar 2011)

Our platoon average is 32 yrs. The training is pretty demanding and the major thing is just listen to details. They dont expect you to be soldiers off the bet but they groom you to be and the major thing is details. If you get your head out of the ass then you can be excellent and do that from day 1. I regret that I could not get in motion until 2 weeks but now I am above the average of the platoon. The staff can be jerks at times but they dont give you personally. 

A few funny things with our platoon is that we could not get together as team and guess what we were moved from our personal rooms to cubicles and given only 1 hr to pack and unpack. Our platoon is famous all over CFLRS and we get shit from everyone but a week and Farnham changed us and we are now a good platoon. Remember its a mind game to fuck you up but if you play with the staff they will like you otherwise you will be a shit show. I hope I am cut and dry and clear as mud HAHA

There is rumour around here that the NCM training is now 10 weeks and Officer is 11 weeks that means no more field training. This starts in April not sure if this is rumour but there is a thick talk around this. Will find out pretty soon. Got to go to Farnham tomorrow for couple days then we start drill test and Major's inspection and CF Express. Please traini and train hard so that you dont injured. I am sure you will not enjoy the trailer stay at CFLRS if you are injured.


----------



## sky777 (6 Mar 2011)

Thanks  *lguysetsdoit *  and   *alejo*   for your information and stories.I believe a lot of people appreciated your advices and information.
About fitness is really clear- "train and train hard ".

May be more about relationship between  the staff and  recruits. How to survive there? 
In my mind moovie like "Full Metall Jacket"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Nf1MK7lts


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Mar 2011)

Staff won't try to choke you in the CF....


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Staff won't try to choke you in the CF....



They'd probably like to, though.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Mar 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They'd probably like to, though.



Touche.  ;D


----------



## sky777 (6 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Staff won't try to choke you in the CF....


Why not?

We can learn how to survive....
Like 
"what doesn't kill us makes us stronger"


----------



## mathabos (7 Mar 2011)

guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> There is rumour around here that the NCM training is now 10 weeks and Officer is 11 weeks that means no more field training. This starts in April not sure if this is rumour but there is a thick talk around this. Will find out pretty soon. Got to go to Farnham tomorrow for couple days then we start drill test and Major's inspection and CF Express. Please traini and train hard so that you dont injured. I am sure you will not enjoy the trailer stay at CFLRS if you are injured.



At the moment I have been scheduled for a 15 week BMOQ starting in May. So for now 11 weeks is but a rumor. Maybe something will change at the last minute. 

My  :2c:


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Mar 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Staff won't try to choke you in the CF....



Besides he choked "himself"  ;D


----------



## megany (13 Mar 2011)

mathabos said:
			
		

> At the moment I have been scheduled for a 15 week BMOQ starting in May. So for now 11 weeks is but a rumor. Maybe something will change at the last minute.
> 
> My  :2c:



The schedule we have posted on the wall (the internal schedule which is constantly changing) still shows a 15 week BMOQ.  Don't get your hopes up for a shorter course just yet!


----------



## Dou You (18 Apr 2011)

Just wondering how BMOQ is going as it is winding down to the end? Glad to be almost done?


----------



## alejo (22 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Just wondering how BMOQ is going as it is winding down to the end? Glad to be almost done?



I am very happy to be almost done. It has been a great experience overall. It was obviously hard, but if you put the effort and drive into it, there is no reason for anybody to not make it through the course.

Pre-VIMY and VIMY were definitely the hardest part of the course, but staying focused and not giving up will make you go through it.

I'll be going to Halifax next, but I will never forget the time at St-Jean.


----------



## OneMissionataTime (23 Apr 2011)

See you in Halifax alejo, I take it you'll be grouping up with the boys rolling out for CAP? 
Also, regarding instructors wanting to kill "young little cute Officer Cadets", could not be more true  ;D. I remember one specific Warrant tearing me a new one every time she spotted me. In the words of a great anonymous MWO at CFLRS 
" You think I know nothing.... I know **** all!!!".


----------



## kartik (23 Apr 2011)

Hello back after a long time on this forum.

Guess what I successfully finished BMOQ and will be graduating on Apr 28th 2011. Indeed a great moment for me since I had decided to release myself in week 2. 

Few tips that might help others:

1. There is no confirmation about courses been short. SO BMOQ is still 15 weeks
2. The best way to stay through the BMOQ is to be focussed. Dont loose the sight that 15 weeks is a long period but also will never come back in your life.
3. Train and train really hard. Its not worth been injured on CFLRS course and then get frustrated.
4. Put a lot of effort on 3 things pushups, situps and squats. You will see them over and again.
5. The staff are really good but they yell and shout all the time especially during field training. They do not give that personally. They want you to correct your mistakes and move on. 
6. If the answer can be a yes or no dont say a single more word. The staff does not like explanation.
7. Any staff can jack you up so move on with that.
8. Try sleep deprevation once in a while before coming here, will really help
9. DETAILS DETAIKLS DETAILS. listen to details
10. Be friends to all and help everyone but dont associate with shit bums

I am going to Halifax for Naval Engineering Training. Would like to have some information about CFB Halifax and family accomodation around the base. It seems that CFHA has no housing on base available. I am a small family so a 2 bedroom apt is what I am thinking.

I will be getting my commissioning scroll and I am going off my CADPATS to Navy NCD. I have passed the first stage of my dream in years to wear a navy uniform. I am excited


----------



## mathabos (24 Apr 2011)

Congratulations !!

Thanks for posting those tips. I heading out for BMOQ soon and any insight is very appreciated.


----------



## GenePool (28 Apr 2011)

Lima 1-3...

Today is your big parade day.

You troops sure were funny while I was there.




			
				guysletsdoit said:
			
		

> Hello back after a long time on this forum.
> 
> Guess what I successfully finished BMOQ and will be graduating on Apr 28th 2011. Indeed a great moment for me since I had decided to release myself in week 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grando (1 May 2011)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Actually I was speaking in general terms about this thread.
> 
> I could care less about your degree.
> 
> *The Army.ca Staff*


----------

